

A Tweet on Women's Veils, Followed by Raging Debate in Saudi Arabia - hotgoldminer
http://www.npr.org/blogs/parallels/2014/12/17/371397185/a-tweet-on-womens-veils-followed-by-raging-debate-in-saudi-arabia?utm_source=news.google.com&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=editorspicks&google_editors_picks=true

======
lucio
#islamworldproblem

